# what is BICSI and TIA/EIA Standards



## VVTTT (Apr 4, 2018)

hello 
i am l istening it first time?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Congratulations. You won the prize.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

BICSI tests and certifies people for datacom design and installation, the TIA / EIA standards are pretty much what BICSI teaches and tests for their certifications.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Congratulations. You won the prize.


Congrats to you, if you understood that. :surprise:


----------



## VVTTT (Apr 4, 2018)

> datacom design


what is this?


----------



## JGolan (Nov 21, 2017)

VVTTT said:


> what is this?


I think you need to do a little reading

http://www.bicsi.org/


----------

